# Tractor dies



## dannymiller0712 (Oct 16, 2010)

After about 20 mins of mowing my tractor will start to loss power and die like I ran out of gas. After this happens I have to get it pull started and it will run fine until I start mowing again. I've changed the fuel filter twice and cleaned the air filter. Thought about cleaning out the fuel tank. Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

there is a filter in the top of the transfer fuel pump remove the bolt on top.It will be under the cover.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Make and model.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Is your gas cap vented? Plugged maybe?


----------



## KeithBarrier (Aug 15, 2012)

Cleaning the filter in the top of the transfer fuel pump solved my issue!


----------

